# Anyone know the price of getting a HSG done privately in Scotland?



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi there,

I had my first IUI done last week and am now on the 2ww but I don't think it's worked as I have my usual pms symptoms 

The midwife at my clinic advised me to have a HSG scan done if I don't fall pregnant this time as I have also previously TTC with a coparent unsuccessfully for 6 months.

I don't want to wait on the huge waiting lists in Scotland for this. Can anyone tell me how much it'd cost to have one done privately anywhere in Scotland?

Just want to get the ball rolling ASAP in case I test negative.

Thanks xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

I couldn't tell you about Scotland, but an HSG is typically about £300-400 down here.  Many clinics have quite comprehensive price lists, so it's probably worth taking a look at the websites of a few local fertility clinics x


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you.

I have emailed a few clinics, just awaiting a response.


----------

